
AtlasDB: Transactions for Distributed Key-Value Stores (Part I) - misiti3780
http://www.palantir.com/2014/06/atlasdb-transactions-for-distributed-key-value-stores-part-i/
======
bredman
Interesting but the devil is in the details with systems like this and the
article doesn't go into much of that.

I do like the decision to separate AtlasDB from the underlying K/V store.

~~~
regs
Agreed on where the devil resides. I'm working on a follow up post that delves
into that detail - it should be published in the next few weeks.

~~~
regs
(I'm the author of that post)

------
contingencies
Just to point it out .. Palantir historically has a strong CIA link... funding
by In-Q-Tel, big data/surveillance focus with government clients, anti-
Wikileaks work on behalf of Bank of America and a link to HBGary. Not an
ethical organization.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palantir_Technologies](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palantir_Technologies)

Described by Wired as _a secretive data mining software firm involved in a
convoluted plot to bring down Wikileaks_.

This thread is not unlike discussing the material properties of building
components with a prison architect.

(Edit: Why the downvote? Intelligent people are ethically aware of their
actions and find context meaningful. Nobody else mentioned this reality of the
organization. If you disagree, please do so in writing.)

------
pbreit
So is this thing open source or otherwise available?

Sounds like post written for the corporate/gov/CIO crowd, less so for HNers
(NoSQL?). Which makes sense.

------
pnachbaur
Reminded me of Storehaus [1] but taken further. curious to see what K/V
drivers they've written so far.

[https://github.com/twitter/storehaus](https://github.com/twitter/storehaus)

------
trhway
whether it is interesting or not depends on whether the main components -
lock, transaction, timestamp servers - are distributed or single-node. I mean
having non-distributed lock server is just not interesting today.

------
AYBABTME
Is there code to look at?

